# είναι κι



## airelibre

I'm investigating a Greek song (Aris San - Boom Pam), and there is something I don't understand. See the first two lines:

Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα είναι κι η αγάπη σου 
βασανίζομαι με σένα μα χαλάλι σου

I found this translation: 

In front (of me) a cliff and behind (me) a ravine, is your love [he means it is a trap] 
You torture me, but never mind

(I think more literally it is "Tortured by you", but it's basically the same)

Two questions:

1) Is the translation accurate, or would you change something?
2) I don't understand the grammar in this part: "είναι κι η αγάπη σου". Literally it seems to be "it is and your love", so the word "and" is in the wrong place. Or maybe είναι belongs to the first phrase. Or maybe κι doesn't mean "and" here. Please explain (I know no Greek).


----------



## Perseas

airelibre said:


> 2) I don't understand the grammar in this part: "είναι κι η αγάπη σου". Literally it seems to be "it is and your love", so the word "and" is in the wrong place. Or maybe είναι belongs to the first phrase. Or maybe κι doesn't mean "and" here. Please explain (I know no Greek).


"κι" means "also" here. "Your love is also X ". Obviously something else mentioned before is also X.

X= μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα = between the devil and the blue sea (according to my dictionary, but I think you have understood the meaning of this phrase!)


----------



## airelibre

Thanks. So "your love is also X", what is X? This is the first line of the song, there's nothing before it.

I haven't heard "between the devil and the blue sea" before. But if it's a common idiom in Greek, the equivalent is probably "between a rock and a hard place".


----------



## Perseas

If you mean (youtube link removed), the first line is "Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα είναι η αγάπη σου".

_Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα είναι η αγάπη σου (loving you is like being caught between a rock and a hard place)
.
.
Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα είναι *κι* η αγκάλη σου (being in your arms is *also* like being caught between a rock and a hard place)



Perseas said:



			X= μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## airelibre

It's actually (youtube link removed). (I would have posted it before, but I thought YouTube links were not allowed.) To me, it sounds like it has *κι*, but maybe I'm mistaken. So I'm still confused. Please translate the entire line into English.


----------



## Perseas

airelibre said:


> It's actually this song. (I would have posted it before, but I thought YouTube links were not allowed.) To me, it sounds like it has *κι*, but maybe I'm mistaken. So I'm still confused. Please translate the entire line into English.


Yes, in the first line there is no _*κι*. _I 've heard the song. 
I' ve edited my previous answer and I 've translated the lines.


----------



## airelibre

Thank you for the translations.

In your link, in the (youtube link removed) it sounds like "ine'i, i agapi sou". So no κι.

In my one (Aris San), it sounds like "ine'e ki (or hi), iagapi sou". If you know IPA, I would say it is [ci], and that is what wiktionary gives as a pronunciation for κι. Are you sure it doesn't have it, and if not, why am I hearing it? I think it probably makes more sense without it the first time, and with it the second time, like in the original lyrics, but that is not what I am hearing in the Aris San version.


----------



## Perseas

I honestly don't hear κι neither in your link...


----------



## airelibre

Hmm, strange! So what is the exact pronunciation of είναι? I understand that in Modern Greek, αι makes the sound "e", like in και (ke). But from the songs, it seems like είναι is "ine'i" or maybe "ina'i"?


----------



## Perseas

airelibre said:


> But from the songs, it seems like είναι is "ine'i" or maybe "ina'i"?


ine i aγ*a*pi su (είναι η αγάπη σου)


----------



## airelibre

Eυχαpιστώ


----------

